# Frog Pictures.



## Arachnophilist (Jan 5, 2007)

here are some shots of my frogs.
Bombina orientalis





Ceratophrys cranwelli










Pyxicephalus adspersus





















enjoy the pics! let me know what you think


----------



## bugmankeith (Jan 5, 2007)

Great pictures, and looks like you have great setups too!


----------



## roach dude (Jan 6, 2007)

Nice frogs/toads! I got a few bombina bombina and a bombina orentalis. I would like to get some pac man toad though, they look like fun, are they hard to keep?;P


----------



## Arachnophilist (Jan 6, 2007)

as long as you set them up properly and make sure they arent ingesting the substrate when they eat they are not very difficult no


----------



## P. Novak (Jan 6, 2007)

whats the size of your pacman, i have a little 2-2.5" pacman. How long do you think itll take to grow fullsize. I feed him a couple of times every week. Thanks. BTW nice pics and frogs!


----------



## Arachnophilist (Jan 6, 2007)

well I got mine in.. july I guess.. and it was about the size of a toonie ( haha for non Canadians I guess about 1.5" vent to snout) and now it is easily the size of a mandarin orange. I feed it vitamin coated crix and the occasionnal earthworm.. and every now and then I give it a pinky or two to fill it up and let it put on some weight.. then once that is digested I go back to crickets.. Im at about one pinky a month if that. and it has grown fast. I belive adult size can be achieved in 1.5 to 2 years time. but asd far as appetite and growing fast it has nothin on my Pyxie haha but f course the pacman is much more attarctive as an adult. what kind of pacman do you have?


----------



## P. Novak (Jan 6, 2007)

I have an albino pac man frog, Im still trying to figure out wether or not Ceratophrys cranwelli is its scientific name? Maybe you could tell me.

I can't wait till it gets huge!


----------



## Arachnophilist (Jan 6, 2007)

Ceratophrys cranwelli is a scientific name. and most albino pacmans I have seen ARE Cranwells not Ornate.. do you have a pic? Cranwell's has larger horn projections than an ornate.. if its horns look like the ones on mine then its probably a Cranwells. if it has a more abrupt end to its snout and hardly anything for horn projections it is likely a Ceratophrys ornata. again.. all the albinos I have seen are Ceratophrys cranwelli though.


----------



## P. Novak (Jan 6, 2007)

I dont have a pic right now but I will try to get some. Ill post back in a few.


----------



## Arachnophilist (Jan 6, 2007)

yeah if you show me I can defiantely tell you.


----------



## P. Novak (Jan 6, 2007)

Sadly hes hiding right now and I dont want to disturb them so I will get them later.


----------



## Arachnophilist (Jan 7, 2007)

Some Enclosure pics.












There ya go !!


----------



## roach dude (Jan 7, 2007)

what is that all you need in their enclosuer!!!!!!!! wow thats easy!....i might get some.. how big do they grow and do they bite hard?????:?


----------



## P. Novak (Jan 7, 2007)

Very nice, next time I do a cage change Im gonna set my pacman up like that, how deep is the water?


----------



## Arachnophilist (Jan 7, 2007)

Novak
for the pacman dont make it any deeper than their elbow when they are at rest in the water.. the cant swim and will drown. for the pixie its not a problem to have it deeper. 

Roach Dude
male pyxies can reach 2kg and 9" from vent to snout. a female horned frog can weigh in at a few pounds and will be approx 6" long by 7" wide. they are both very capable of a strong bite and they can draw blood with it.. the Pyxie especially because it has large fang like projections from the lower jaw. and both these aniamls require very little space and become very large.


----------



## roach dude (Jan 8, 2007)

man, those frogs are aweomse....when i got my new leo settled in nicelyi think im going to invest in a pacman frog! And also what are the dimentions of your tank????? just to see because its hard to tell how big the pacman is compard to the tank and such, 

thanks, roach dude!


----------



## Arachnophilist (Jan 8, 2007)

the one for the pacman is only 14" by 8" Im guessing.. they really only need about 6 times the space they take up when they are resting.. they dont move much


----------



## roach dude (Jan 8, 2007)

Ok thats perfect!!!!! 
      My leo at the moment is living in a tank the same size, but when he get big enough to move on to a bigger tank i will buy a little pac man and put him in their!


----------



## Arachnophilist (Jan 15, 2007)

Here are some new shots of the frogs. and my newt that resides with the firebellies.

first I have ventral shots of the frogs and the newt.










now this is the smaller frog





and the larger





and my newt. Juice






and now some shots of my C.cranwelli, Hypnotoad (female)















some cool close-ups of skin pattern and texture





















and now my P.adspersus Tinkerbell (male)















this one is my wallpeper 





now some skin close-ups.. too bad this coloration wont last  

















Thats it! enjoy!


----------



## funnylori (Jan 16, 2007)

AWSOME!!! I just got my first non-100%-aquatic frogs last week. I almost got a pacman but opted for 2 cuban tree frogs instead... Now I am thinking I might have to expand my horizons...


----------



## Arachnophilist (Jan 16, 2007)

Horned frogs are beautiful but if you want something entertaining get a Pyxie.


----------



## Frogsarethapoop (Jan 16, 2007)

Keeping horned frogs and pyxie frogs on gravel is not a good idea. They will ingest the rocks while catching crickets, and as far as I know rocks aren't very digestible, this will lead to impaction. Although, if you DON'T feed your frogs in their enclosure then thats probably fine. I personally have lost an albino horned frog from impaction of aquarium gravel. It seemed the vet wanted to smack me when he found out I was keeping it on gravel. Oh well, you win some you lose some.


----------



## Arachnophilist (Jan 16, 2007)

they are fed in a separate container. and I have found that this is the cleanest way to keep them. keeps thr frogs healthy and happy. I used the coco fibre witha  water dish before but they were always filthy and I know they leaked alot of toxins through their skin into the coco. with the water it is easy to change. I just take them out for a quick bath and feed in a separate container.  thank you very much for the concern though.. it is good that people point these things out so there arent unnecessary losses.


----------



## Frogsarethapoop (Jan 17, 2007)

I like to see frogs happy. I think frogs are cooler than people are.


----------



## Arachnophilist (Jan 17, 2007)

lol well they wont ever screw ya over! though they may bite.. what kind of frogs do you keep?


----------



## Sof (Jan 17, 2007)

Nice frogs. I've been wanting to get into them, but I don't know if I will be able to stand croaking in the middle of the night. Only the males croak right? Any easy way to sex them? (I'm looking to get a pixie or pacman frog).

Thanks.


----------



## Arachnophilist (Jan 17, 2007)

easiest way to sex them ids to wait for them to croak  they dont show much sexual dimorphism as young froglets which is when you normally get them. either way they dont crak often if u ge a Pyxie or Horned Frog.. the firebellies sure do though!


----------



## Sof (Jan 17, 2007)

Haha fair enough. Glad I held back on getting a firebelly the other day then. Anything I should look for when buying a pixie or horned? special requirements?

thanks.


----------



## Arachnophilist (Jan 17, 2007)

depends what you are looking for! which one do you want?


----------



## Lorgakor (Jan 17, 2007)

Arachnophilist said:


> easiest way to sex them ids to wait for them to croak  they dont show much sexual dimorphism as young froglets which is when you normally get them. either way they dont crak often if u ge a Pyxie or Horned Frog.. the firebellies sure do though!


Ha ha! For a minute there I thought you meant when they die! 
Great pictures Christopher! Some of them are kinda cute.


----------



## Sof (Jan 17, 2007)

Arachnophilist said:


> depends what you are looking for! which one do you want?


Probably horned since thats all I can find around here. But if you can tell me anything about pixie's that would be great too.


----------



## Arachnophilist (Jan 17, 2007)

well with the horned frogs I can suggest feeding in a separate container because these are not efficient eating machines.. the simply gape their mouth and lunge forward... they WILL eat substrate if you feed them in their cage.. this can lead to impaction and death.. with the pyxie they are quick enough you can put food in tongs or on a flat rock or something for them to eat from.. but watch out they WILL bute you! and tweezers so use soft tongs if u wanna feed that way.. and though it may be cute to get bit by a baby.. I assure you an adult will draw blood and it wont be cute. anything else?


----------



## Sof (Jan 17, 2007)

Thanks for the info. What about temps? My room is usually 22 - 24°c.


----------



## Arachnophilist (Jan 17, 2007)

they should do fine as long as it doesnt go below the 20s. mine just stay at room temp and they are doing well.


----------



## nickbachman (Jan 21, 2007)

what makes you think your pixie is a male?


----------



## Arachnophilist (Jan 21, 2007)

When he barks out his little croaks now and then at night. thats when I started to figure it must be a boy


----------



## nickbachman (Jan 21, 2007)

are you sure it's the pixie and not the horned?


----------



## nickbachman (Jan 21, 2007)

i can tell that your horned is clearly a male because of his nuptial pads.


----------



## Arachnophilist (Jan 21, 2007)

yeah I was very surprised to hear it myself.. I am sure it is the Pyxia and not the horned.. I have had the horned much longer and Im sure it would have made some noise by now.. I have also heard it enough times to be sure that it was from the one tank nor the other.. and the sound itself sounds like its coming out of a small frog.. I would expect a different sound from the Horned frog.. I actually made a post on here asking iif it was even possible for my Pyxie to be croaking yet. do you keep them?


----------



## nickbachman (Jan 21, 2007)

i have two horned's and a medium sized pixie.  i wouldn't think it'd be possible for a frog that young to be croaking yet.  is it developing any yellow on its sides/throat?  my smallest horned has been croaking quite a bit.  i havent heard anything from my larger horned.


----------



## Arachnophilist (Jan 21, 2007)

no yellow on its throat yet. I know I found it quite hard to believe.. but my Horned frog has never made a sound. ad the pyxie is always in a position where it looks like it has been craking whereas my horned frog is buried in.. and I would simply expect more of a csound from my horned frog.. it is much much larger than my pyxie.. the pyxie is still snack size to my C.c.


----------



## nickbachman (Jan 21, 2007)

horned frogs' croaks sound sort of like a wet finger on a balloon.  they're not very loud, but they're pretty high pitched and wimpy.


----------



## Arachnophilist (Jan 21, 2007)

yeah this has a bark to it.. and some authority. you know the look a frog has when you catch it croaking? well my little Pyxie has that look everytime.. and it has so much attitude I wouldnt be surprised if it was announcing its presence.. how big is your pyxie and how long have you had it? and what kinds of Ceratophrines to you have?


----------



## nickbachman (Jan 21, 2007)

got the pyxie in june.

[YOUTUBE]zNSYUTTlCTI[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]cTn3-etf_As[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]nU93T7LK6w0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Arachnophilist (Jan 21, 2007)

great vids.. I have watched them before on youtube.. I like your horned frogs.. they are much larger than mine. how big was your pyxie when you got it?


----------



## nickbachman (Jan 21, 2007)

that's a quarter


----------



## Arachnophilist (Jan 22, 2007)

OMG! alright well it looks like I will have a beast on my hands in no time at all! thats great I look forward to that


----------



## Ant Worker (Jan 23, 2007)

My african clawed frog, got her a few months ago. Trying to get her to her max size quickly. More food than normal, she's taken 11 good sized feeder guppies and a bunch of floating turtle pellets in 2 days. few days before that she ate a good sized cory catfish that died in my 10g..

I also have 2 tadpoles from petco, they came in with goldfish and were given to me for free. One has back legs developing. I got a bullfrog and something else, dunno we'll see in a few weeks though!


----------



## Arachnophilist (Jan 23, 2007)

how big is your clawed frog now?


----------



## Ant Worker (Jan 23, 2007)

2.5 inches not including legs. From what I've read, they can be 5+ inches. I'm setting up a tank full of bluegill/sunfish in the spring and want to make sure she's a good size as to have the young fish growing up with a large frog around them (dont worry they will be 2-3 inches too big to be eaten)


----------



## Arachnophilist (Feb 8, 2007)

Okay I got some new frogs today!

first I got an Ornate Horned Frog 
















and the second is a baby CB Tomato Frog (I put a second one on hold)


----------



## Natemass (Feb 8, 2007)

awesome frogs i want a tomato froggg


----------



## Arachnophilist (Feb 8, 2007)

Yeah!! they are awesome! I am going to set up a nice tank with ficus leaves for them to hide amongst.. they have beautiful juvenile coloration. I thought I would also post an udate shot of my pyxie.. that is the same stone that it was sitting on in an earlier photo. I only got my camera at christmas so we're lookin at less than 6 weeks growth.


----------



## Pimperator (Feb 8, 2007)

*Pyxicephalus adspersus*

Ya buddy, your Pyxie is growing up quick. I'm so happy I finally got my Pyxie today.


----------



## Lorgakor (Feb 9, 2007)

The tomato frog is pretty cute. How big do they get? I looked up some pics of adults, man they are red!


----------



## eelnoob (Feb 12, 2007)

Just curious how you tell your pixie is a male? I don't see any yellow on it and isn't it alittle too small to properly sex?



Just curious cause I just got two.


----------



## Arachnophilist (Feb 12, 2007)

well I had it in a water setup for a while and it was croaking. and it definately was not my Horned Frog.. thats how I knew it had to be male.. I didnt believe it was croaking at such a small size but I saw it doing it!!


----------



## Arachnophilist (Feb 13, 2007)

some more pics I took tonight.

C.ornata











C.cranwelli











P.adspersus











and how I set up my little Tomato Frog so it feels secure (I used a cutting from my long leaved ficus tree and it seems happier now)





sorry for the crappy pic on the last one but I dont have a tripod and I need to use the flash


----------



## Taceas (Feb 13, 2007)

Very cute frogs! I really like the colors of that Ornate Horned. I kept some native tree frogs last year during the summer months and really enjoyed their acrobatic antics. I released them when the seasons started to change. 

Although I do have a quick question, I notice in several enclosures the use of moss. How in the world do you keep it from attracting fungus gnats or phorid flies? 

I use it in my reptile egg incubation and it seems with every batch I get a new swarm of the little buggers and they are damn near impossible to eradicate without drying the moss out. Which when you have reptile eggs in there, you can't do that.


----------



## Arachnophilist (Feb 13, 2007)

well I keep extra moss and I switch it out every few days or so and then wash all the old stuff in hot water and the squeeze it out and save it for the next switch. it seems to work. just have to make sure you stay on it.


----------



## Arachnophilist (Feb 26, 2007)

some update photos of my growing babies.

C.ornata











baby Tomato Frog
















P.adspersus shots.
















this last one is where the frog decided the camera needed to be taught a lesson.  such a monster this thing is   it's gonna have to be called Tankerbell now.


----------



## LPacker79 (Feb 26, 2007)

Gilligan and Ginger, approaching 7 years of age (these pics are around 4 years old).












Hugh, _P. edulis_


----------



## Arachnophilist (Feb 26, 2007)

P.edulis has a nice pattern. they look like a small frog with a serious glandular problem


----------



## LPacker79 (Feb 26, 2007)

Arachnophilist said:


> P.edulis has a nice pattern. they look like a small frog with a serious glandular problem


I just love that frog, I've had him for around 4 years now. He was originally sold to me (online) as _P. adsperus_ with no pics. Of course when I unpacked him I realized that wasn't the case. You hear a lot of stories of people buying what they think is _adsperus_ and ending up with _edulis_. I personally wouldn't trade my guy for anything.


----------



## Natemass (Feb 26, 2007)

awesome pics that pyxie is getting big huh? im buying one on thursday at my petco, they also have a "pacman frog" but this one is completely brown but does have the same pattern as a pac man frog just brown any ideas?


----------



## TNeal (Feb 27, 2007)

I love frogs.  I have kept many myself.  The pictures are awesome.  You all make me very jelouse.  LOL

I have one comment.  Never feed another cory cat to youre frogs again.  I have seen many an animal, including frogs, choke on the spines of the cory cats.  They can easily get lodged in the frog's throat and kill him.

Tom


----------



## Arachnophilist (Feb 27, 2007)

hey Nate.. if you mean the one in your T pic thread then I am sure that one is a Ceratophrys cranwelli like my other Horned Frog. I like them best.. they have a nice natural look to them. but I had to have both lol.. I will probably buy another cranwell's like yours so I can have a green one too. And yes my Pyxie is growing nicely.. he is even starting to shjow some nice yellow coming in around the legs  I love my Pyxie. its a crazy one though.


----------



## Arachnophilist (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## Arachnophilist (Mar 3, 2007)

red on my tomato frog!
















someone likes worms


----------



## Arachnophilist (Mar 5, 2007)




----------



## Natemass (Mar 5, 2007)

hes getting real big cant wait for mine to be huge


----------



## Arachnophilist (Mar 6, 2007)

Oh it wont be long my friend! lol


----------



## Arachnophilist (Mar 13, 2007)

man these things grow fast.!!!











Tankerbell has a small wound on his nose from his ever so graceful swan dive onto the floor yesterday..:wall:


----------



## Natemass (Mar 13, 2007)

awesome pics ya for a big frog these guys can really jump, was that mouse live or frozen? i fed mine a pinkie yesterday. he took it down like it was his job.


----------



## lisablu (Mar 13, 2007)

hey Arachnophilist I was wondering...Is that a pixie in the pic of the frog eating a mouse?? Well i think it is...lol..But i have a few questions...is that a male or female and how the heck do you tell?? I have heard about the yellow and stuff under the mouth and on the arms...Mine only has a little yellow under the arms..I think he is still pretty young though but i cant tell his age...he looks identical to the one in the pic just not as big...Is the gender more evident when they get older?? Also i havent gotten a straight answer of how much to feed him...He is in a ten gal lon tank right now, but it seems like it is a little small..But right now im pretty much just feeding him meal worms or crickets..I give him about 10 crickets.. is that right?? Also do they need any kind of lighting..Sorry to ask so many questions..lol..Im still new:?  ...Thanks


----------



## Arachnophilist (Mar 13, 2007)

first Welcome to AB! and as for lighting no you dont need it. and you can feed your frog some crickets a few days a week. calcium powder with each meal and vitamins once a week. I believe mine is a male. the yellow hasnt reached the throat so I dont believe it indicates male unless it does. . however apparetly you can also tell by the size of the eardrum. smaller than the eye is females and larger in males. I cant tell well enough to use that one. also mine was croaking when it was small and I had it in an aquatic setup. so there are lots of ways to tell but nothing very useful until they get bigger.. a large blockish head is apparently a male indicator as well.. and Im not sure if only the males get the large fanglike projections on the lower jaw. but that could be another indicator if it is


----------



## Arachnophilist (Mar 15, 2007)

this is a new pic of Fred the tomato frog.. its getting some excess skin folds on it now


----------



## Arachnophilist (Mar 15, 2007)

somupdates of my C.ornata and my new "girl" (I hope) C.cranwelli!

















here is the new member of the family!


----------



## Arachnophilist (Mar 15, 2007)

got a new tomato frog as well





This is the little new one.















and my original one.










I have noticed that not only is the second one much smaller. it also has a much duller color of red coming in on its legs.. could this be an indication of sex? also.. does anybody know how to differentiate the 3 species of Tomato frogs as babies? havent had any luck with that info so far. thanks for your time!


----------



## Natemass (Mar 15, 2007)

awesome colors on the new C.cranwelli and tomato frog. good pics


----------



## Arachnophilist (Mar 15, 2007)

Thanks Nate, I really like the new Cranwell's its got alot of personality


----------



## nickbachman (Mar 16, 2007)

check the thumbs of your cranwelli and look for a dark pad on the backside of each thumb.  it might be too young to have any, i cant tell from the pics. but if it does have some, it's male.


----------



## Arachnophilist (Mar 17, 2007)

yeah I looked and couldnt find any yet


----------



## Natemass (Mar 17, 2007)

awesome colors on the new guy


----------



## roach dude (Mar 17, 2007)

NIce pics and nice toads/frogs. Just wondering.. why are the called tomato frogs, they odnt resemble tomatoes at all!:?  :?


----------



## Acal57 (Mar 17, 2007)

They normally are red. I'm not sure if there is a yellow colour morph or if they turn redder with age, do a google image search and you'll see what I mean.


----------



## roach dude (Mar 17, 2007)

Ahh now thats where the name comes from , i think the do redden with age


----------



## Arachnophilist (Mar 23, 2007)

yes they will get red as they get older. I dont know what species of tomato frog they are unfortunately.. but you can see on the legs where the color has started to com in on the little ones. the larger one I got first and they are from the same batch. I have noticed that it is a brighter shade of red on its legs.. and those little guys have a LOT of growing left to do. I am looking forward to seeing how well they change color.


----------



## EAD063 (Mar 25, 2007)

Great pics all. I was wondering, do these guys smell anymore than an average fish tank? Also, are there any native frog "maps" available online? Just off the top of your head though, not neccessary to go digging. I've lived in northern rhdoe island my entire life but only one time I saw about 5 "tree frogs" (I guess) clinging to my porch door vertically. I'd love to know what they were seeings I've only ever encountered bullfrogs, many toads of various sizes and one or two albino toads. (I assume..they were all white  ). Thanks all, and very lovely assortment of tropical frogs!


----------



## Arachnophilist (Mar 25, 2007)

well describe the treefrogs and I could possible let you know what they were. and I dont find that any of the frog tanks are really very smelly


----------



## EAD063 (Mar 25, 2007)

Arachnophilist said:


> well describe the treefrogs and I could possible let you know what they were. and I dont find that any of the frog tanks are really very smelly


Thanks for the reply. I don't remember exactly what they looked like, the night I found all these frogs was about 3 to 4 years ago.  I assume green and white on the under belly.  Each could probaly fit on a silver half dollar.  I'd never seen whatever species this was before and still haven't to this day. Like I said, what surprised me most was that they were all clinging to glass.  Every frog I've ever seen has been a bullfrog or close to the type and has had webbed feet, obviously inable to climb such a smoothe surface.

EDIT: I guess it would help to know what species in the north east are climbers, or have seperated toes, I'm sure theres a term for that.


----------



## Arachnophilist (Mar 25, 2007)

There are only two Arboreal frogs in Rhode Island. one being the Gray Treefrog (Hyla versicolor) and the other smaller more active Spring Peeper (Pseudacris crucifer) I would say if they were that small they could have been the Spring Peepers. look them up see which one fits.


----------



## EAD063 (Mar 25, 2007)

Arachnophilist said:


> There are only two Arboreal frogs in Rhode Island. one being the Gray Treefrog (Hyla versicolor) and the other smaller more active Spring Peeper (Pseudacris crucifer) I would say if they were that small they could have been the Spring Peepers. look them up see which one fits.


Thanks arach, I'm not sure which one it was but either way it's nice to see a differnt species around here other than the ones that get into your pool and die, those are a pain. LOL


----------



## Arachnophilist (Mar 26, 2007)

***announcement***

going to be some new additions to the frog pool this week I will post pictures when I replace my camera.. hopefully this weekend!!


----------



## Natemass (Mar 27, 2007)

hey ur back


----------



## Arachnophilist (Mar 28, 2007)

yay!!

M.bestileo
















E.tricolor




































thats all for now.. I have another viv and new shots of all the other frogs on way.


----------



## nickbachman (Mar 28, 2007)

did you rob a bank or what?


----------



## Arachnophilist (Mar 28, 2007)

hahaha of course!!! how else?? WOO HOO!! 1000th post  I better add some photos to it or something..


----------



## Natemass (Mar 28, 2007)

awesome new pics pixie is getting so fat!


----------



## Arachnophilist (Mar 28, 2007)

yeah he is gettin to be a big boy! how are your horned frogs doin?


----------



## Arachnophilist (Mar 28, 2007)

new Mantella viv and a cute shot of the E.tricolor in their little secret pool


----------



## james41777 (Mar 28, 2007)

wow nice pictures 
i really like the big one.. looks kind acute


----------



## Arachnophilist (Mar 28, 2007)




----------



## Natemass (Mar 29, 2007)

i think we have a frog master over here.


----------



## Arachnophilist (Mar 29, 2007)

yeah now I am addicted to the frogahol too..


----------



## gunslinger (Mar 29, 2007)

Maybe you should change your name to Arachnofrogophilist?

And you should name the big fat one (about 15 pics up) Justin Timberlake cuz he sure is bringing sexy back!


----------



## Arachnophilist (Mar 29, 2007)

gunslinger said:


> Maybe you should change your name to Arachnofrogophilist?
> 
> And you should name the big fat one (about 15 pics up) Justin Timberlake cuz he sure is bringing sexy back!


AH HAHAHAHAHAHA awesome!


----------



## Arachnophilist (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## Arachnophilist (Mar 30, 2007)

Im sorry these frogs are just too freakin cute not to post.. they are about 1/2" each


----------



## titus (Mar 31, 2007)

Arachnophilist said:


> Im sorry these frogs are just too freakin cute not to post.. they are about 1/2" each


E. Tricolor great pick! They are very intresting frogs and they have a beautiful call.


----------



## LeilaNami (Mar 31, 2007)

You just cause riots on youtube with those videos    Maybe you should explain to the idiots that most of the movement they see are just the nerves firing and not the mouse "getting eaten alive and burned by stomach acid"...People seriously need to brush up on their biology don't ya think?  I love your pac man by the way.  The littlest one, Elton I think, is absolutely adorable and delightfully plump 

But I doubt they'd listen to you any way


----------



## Arachnophilist (Mar 31, 2007)

I think your comment was for nickbachman


----------



## nickbachman (Mar 31, 2007)

Oh people don't like me very much.  I still average around 10 comments a day.  They're pretty fun to read.  I'm glad you like Elton.  He's gotten much larger than he used to be, I'll have to post some new videos soon, this is just a really busy semester.


----------



## Arachnophilist (Mar 31, 2007)

haha Nick I think you like the negative attention  hahaha bottom line is you have happy frogs.. I am sure there are ppl who think that feeding crickets live to frogs is cruel as well lol.


----------



## LeilaNami (Mar 31, 2007)

oops!  Yes it was for him   I love your frogs too, I swear!


----------



## nickbachman (Mar 31, 2007)

Arachnophilist said:


> haha Nick I think you like the negative attention  hahaha bottom line is you have happy frogs.. I am sure there are ppl who think that feeding crickets live to frogs is cruel as well lol.


i do get a huge kick out of the strange things people say, claiming i'm a psycho and that i should be in a mental institution or the like.  pretty ridiculous, i'm as normal as the next guy.


----------



## Arachnophilist (Mar 31, 2007)

AH HAHAHAHAHA yeah and the best part is they are the ones searching out and watching these things that they find so offensive lol. ah well what can you do. also I have a little announcement I have some new mantellas I am gonna pick up later so I will be posting pics as soon as I can. I am getton 2 M.laevigata and 2 M.madagascariensis  I am very happy about this haha


----------



## LeilaNami (Mar 31, 2007)

wow someone came into my store yesterday.  He found a huge African Bullfrog in the middle of the road that someone let go  Lucky!


----------



## Arachnophilist (Mar 31, 2007)

cool!!! thats freakin awesome did you happen to get pics of it?? or at least know what size it is exactly?? ..


----------



## Arachnophilist (Apr 3, 2007)

today I picked up another M.betselio and 2 M.laevigata and one M.madagascariensis. I have some pics of the latter two and their new little vivs.



























and now the M.laevigata


----------



## Arachnophilist (Apr 3, 2007)

some pics of the frogs..












bad shot but it shows the underside.. I will try for a better one






laevigata


----------



## cheetah13mo (Apr 4, 2007)

Those are awsome looking.


----------



## Lorgakor (Apr 4, 2007)

Awww! Those ones are really cute, I love the look of dart frogs. What do you feed them?


----------



## roach dude (Apr 4, 2007)

Here is my bombina orientalis!


----------



## Arachnophilist (Apr 4, 2007)

Thanks Laura.. the dart frogs eat wingless fruit flies and springtail as well as small crix.


----------



## Arachnophilist (Apr 5, 2007)

here are some shots of the coloration starting to take over the side of my Pyxie.


----------



## Arachnophilist (Apr 5, 2007)

M.betsileo


























M.laevigata


























M.madagascariensis


----------



## Yuki (Apr 10, 2007)

hey there i have been thinking about getting a frog, i am thinking about one of these two types, Chubby frog or whites frog. anyone have any ideas about what one to get?


----------



## Arachnophilist (Apr 10, 2007)

depends.. what are you looking for in a frog?


----------



## LeilaNami (Apr 11, 2007)

A chubby will be kinda shy but they're nice looking.  Whites tree frogs have a lot of personality and I love to hand feed them


----------



## Arachnophilist (Apr 16, 2007)




----------



## Lorgakor (Apr 17, 2007)

Great pictures as usual! Love the orange belly on that one.


----------



## Arachnophilist (Apr 17, 2007)

*Dyscophus guineti*

Here are my (thought to be) male and female D.guineti.















































As you can see there is quite the size difference between the two and they are fromt he same batch of frogs.


----------



## nickbachman (Apr 17, 2007)

Arachnophilist said:


> Here are my (thought to be) male and female D.guineti.
> 
> 
> As you can see there is quite the size difference between the two and they are fromt he same batch of frogs.


inbreeding?


----------



## Arachnophilist (Apr 17, 2007)

lol I dont know that I will be breeding these


----------



## cheetah13mo (Apr 18, 2007)

Holy crap! Don't all those frogs make a lot of noise? Very pretty and very big collection. Do you plan on getting more and what kind do you want?


----------



## Arachnophilist (Apr 18, 2007)

I am focusing on the dart frogs at the moment. and we will see what else I end up with in the process  heres a couple more shots.











like that last one alot.. and heres Tankerbell


----------



## EAD063 (Apr 18, 2007)

There is a frog species here that supposivly it's skin secretion is toxic, and therefore if you handle the frog and then handle a differnt kind of frog, you will kill the second.... You have any like that? I assume the dart frogs might be that way.


----------



## Arachnophilist (Apr 18, 2007)

really?? I hadnt heard of that.. interesting.. do you know if it was a frog or toad? and the Darts are non toxic once removed from the wild and their natural diet of stinging ants.


----------



## EAD063 (Apr 18, 2007)

Arachnophilist said:


> really?? I hadnt heard of that.. interesting.. do you know if it was a frog or toad? and the Darts are non toxic once removed from the wild and their natural diet of stinging ants.


Nope, it's definently a frog, and it's actually quite common.   Think I should try to see if it's true?


----------



## nickbachman (Apr 18, 2007)

Let's see some more pics of your C. ornata.


----------



## Goomba (Apr 18, 2007)

EAD063 said:


> There is a frog species here that supposivly it's skin secretion is toxic, and therefore if you handle the frog and then handle a differnt kind of frog, you will kill the second.... You have any like that? I assume the dart frogs might be that way.


Some true frogs secrete a toxin for protection. I know true tomato frogs realease a gooey excrement when handled roughly.


----------



## Arachnophilist (Apr 19, 2007)

fiorst some shots as per Nick's request.. this little horned frog eats like a Pyxie!

















now my Pyxie.. I love this frog.




































you can see the yellow is right doen the sides and onto the back legs already.. and its comparison rock would dissapear underneath it now


----------



## Marcel_h (Apr 19, 2007)

Cool pics! Forgive my ignorance but isnt that last frog a wee bit too fat


----------



## Arachnophilist (Apr 19, 2007)

lol not really.. Pyxies tend to be rather plump and this one just had a big meal and is also puffing himself up cause he is pissed off that I am taking pictures of him.


----------



## Arachnophilist (Apr 19, 2007)

Mantella laevigata and madagascariensis..


























































note: the handling of the frog was involuntary before any of you freak out cause I hold mantellas


----------



## Marcel_h (Apr 19, 2007)

Thanks for your explanation .


----------



## Arachnophilist (Apr 19, 2007)

no worries thanks for your concern!!


----------



## P. Novak (Apr 19, 2007)

Gorgeous frogs! Your Pixie frog has grown so much since you first started this thread. That thing is impressive. Your frog collection just keeps growing and growing.


----------



## Marcel_h (Apr 19, 2007)

those Mantella's are really nice. I thought about getting some Mantella aurantiaca but they are a bit too difficult  for an beginner i'm afraid.


----------



## Arachnophilist (Apr 19, 2007)

really? because M.aurantiaca are a fairly easy species to keep.. they like cooler temps and are bold and quite hardy. have you ever had any frogs at all?


----------



## Arachnophilist (Apr 19, 2007)

Novak said:


> Gorgeous frogs! Your Pixie frog has grown so much since you first started this thread. That thing is impressive. Your frog collection just keeps growing and growing.


yeah I have a problem lol I am going to keep adding to my dart and mantella collection. I just love the frogs they are great pets. I have 23 frogs right now.. and another 9 on hold for me


----------



## Marcel_h (Apr 19, 2007)

Thats the problem i cant keep them cool enough. In past i had a cellar where i kept some darts tricolor, leucomelas and ventrimaculatus. Where i now live it just gets to hot. Beginner was perhaps a bad choice of words:8o


----------



## Arachnophilist (Apr 19, 2007)

lol well yeah they are gonna need it cooler.. perhaps some orange galactonotus or some P.terribilis or P.bicolor?


----------



## Marcel_h (Apr 19, 2007)

Those would be more suitable for me indeed thanks


----------



## Arachnophilist (Apr 19, 2007)

I have seen the all orange galacs in person and they are a truly stunning orange. perhaps if you can locate some that would be a good one  I would be jealous haha


----------



## moose35 (Apr 19, 2007)

*my pixie*

here is my fat litte guy(i think he has alot of yellow)


----------



## Arachnophilist (Apr 20, 2007)

well it certainly has alot of yellow on it!


----------



## Arachnophilist (Apr 20, 2007)

some updated shots.. starting to get a little more belly color and fattening up a bit.. still teeny little frogs though


----------



## Arachnophilist (Apr 20, 2007)

and one more of the beasty little C.ornata for Nick


----------



## nickbachman (Apr 20, 2007)

I'm lovin that ornata!  I really want one of those, but no one carries them around here.


----------



## Arachnophilist (Apr 23, 2007)

I love the last pic. got 7 new dart frogs on the weekend I will post pics when I have some good ones.


----------



## Arachnophilist (Apr 23, 2007)

some shots of the D.auratus (reticulated)


----------



## Arachnophilist (Apr 24, 2007)




----------



## nickbachman (Apr 24, 2007)

those look like tiger salamanders.  pretty sweet!


----------



## Arachnophilist (Apr 24, 2007)

yeah I quite like them


----------



## cheetah13mo (Apr 24, 2007)

Very nice Chris. How many does this make for you?


----------



## Arachnophilist (Apr 24, 2007)

Thanks Jeremy.. I am at 32 frogs now


----------



## P. Novak (Apr 25, 2007)

Arachnophilist said:


> Thanks Jeremy.. I am at 32 frogs now


Wow, you are climbing like there is no tomorrow. How many species of frogs do you have?

I didn't realize the tomato frogs got that big, I saw one at a petstore and that thing was huge. I always thought they stayed small; sure surprised me.


----------



## Arachnophilist (Apr 25, 2007)

Hey Paul.. yeah they do get quite large! and I am up to 10 species of frogs right now. C.cranwelli, C.ornata, B.orientalis, P.adspersus, D.guineti, M.laevigata, M.ebenaui, M.madagascariensis, E.tricolor, D.auratus and thats all for the moment.. workin on a couple others right now


----------



## P. Novak (Apr 25, 2007)

Arachnophilist said:


> Hey Paul.. yeah they do get quite large! and I am up to 10 species of frogs right now. C.cranwelli, C.ornata, B.orientalis, P.adspersus, D.guineti, M.laevigata, M.ebenaui, M.madagascariensis, E.tricolor, D.auratus and thats all for the moment.. workin on a couple others right now


That's impressive man. Looks like the frogs are overcomming your Ts. Not that its a bad thing. Looks like free Ts for me.. hehe;P ....kidding.


What species you working on now?


----------



## Falyn (Apr 26, 2007)

really crappy pic but ill get more tomorrow..
We just got 3 lil reed frogs tonight this is one of them


----------



## Arachnophilist (Apr 26, 2007)

cool! where di you get those? and yes Paul there are more frogs than Ts right now but once I have some things come in over the next little while I will be back up with the Ts again


----------



## P. Novak (Apr 26, 2007)

Arachnophilist said:


> cool! where di you get those? and yes Paul there are more frogs than Ts right now but once I have some things come in over the next little while I will be back up with the Ts again


Or you can give the Ts to me, you know just a thought?   hehe.. I'll take good care of them while you focus on those beautiful frogs.

What species you got coming in?


----------



## Arachnophilist (Apr 27, 2007)

I believe the list is something like L.parahybana, P.chordatus, H.incei, O.aureotibialis, G.aureostriata. and multiples of some.


----------



## Scolopendra55 (Apr 27, 2007)

Great collection! My male pixie is about half the size of yours (he's already showing orange under the front legs ) and I was just wondering if they require full spectrum lighting. I have heard that terrestrial frogs are unlike most herps in the sense that they (for the most part) do not require special lighting. I was just wondering what type of lighting (if any) you have for yours. Thanks!


----------



## Arachnophilist (Apr 27, 2007)

they dont really need the lighting.. I have full spectrum for my darts though.


----------



## Scolopendra55 (Apr 27, 2007)

Ok, thanks


----------



## Arachnophilist (Apr 28, 2007)

thought I would post another C.ornata pic for Nick.







and my M.madagascariensis.


----------



## Arachnophilist (Apr 29, 2007)

thats the whole tank from the top.. hides on both sides of the tank.










the other side with the log hide. this is the entrance.






this is the view of the hide area from the outside of the tank.






This is the toad that was named Sidney 






this is the toad in its new home.

























Tell me what you think!


----------



## nickbachman (Apr 29, 2007)

Love the shot of the ornata!  that's a pretty sweet viv there too.


----------



## Arachnophilist (Apr 29, 2007)

Thanks buddy and here is some more for ya! E.tricolors in their new plant.did you see the new Pyxie pics as well?

well I revamped the little viv again so that they arent on gravel and it is only in the water feature. I will post full pics o fit later but for now I wanted to post a few of how they are settled into the new plant 



























well there we go! let me know what you think. and thats only 6 of the 7 I couldnt get them all in one shot, did my best tho!


----------



## nickbachman (Apr 30, 2007)

awesome pyxie pics.  those newest pics look awesome as well.  i cant wait till school gets out and i have some time to make a nice viv.


----------



## P. Novak (May 2, 2007)

Very nice enclosures philist! Do you use a drain of gravel at the bottom of the tank for the plants?


----------



## Arachnophilist (May 3, 2007)

yes I use a whole thick layer of gravel and then make a pit for the water feature then put coco fibre on top well above the waterline.and thank you very much I am glad you like them.. I am just practucung now and am going to begin rebuilding tanks and making nice planted vivs out of them.


----------



## P. Novak (May 3, 2007)

Arachnophilist said:


> yes I use a whole thick layer of gravel and then make a pit for the water feature then put coco fibre on top well above the waterline.and thank you very much I am glad you like them.. I am just practucung now and am going to begin rebuilding tanks and making nice planted vivs out of them.



Very nice, what kind of water feature do you have? You should get some overall pics of the last partial enclosure pics you posted.


----------



## Arachnophilist (May 3, 2007)

well its a temporary tank so its just a dug out pit with water for now.. they are just babies and theres no room for a pump in a KK lol I will take a pic and post in a few. meanwhile here are some tomato frogs.


----------



## P. Novak (May 3, 2007)

Cute fat little things! Is that a pair? Oh and how much do tomato frogs usually go for, I saw one at Petco today for $40.

I also saw a frog called a "chubby frog", and as it's name states it was very chubby! It was only $10. Should I get it, is it worth it?

Here is a link to what it looked like, exactly the same frog:
http://www.schenectady.k12.ny.us/us...t Projects/Projects/Rainforest/chubbyfrog.jpg


----------



## Arachnophilist (May 3, 2007)

Chubby frogs and tomato frog sare quite cool.. you only see the tomatos when they come out at night for the most part and I believe you see very little of the chubby frog but personally I would get it for sure at $10 haha but thats just me.. and here are your viv pics as requested if u have questions let me know.


----------



## P. Novak (May 3, 2007)

I'm gonna go pick that frog up this weekend, I hope it's still available then. Anyways, great looking vivs! The way you made that little pond is great! :clap: I can't wait to see more of your vivs.


----------



## Arachnophilist (May 3, 2007)

cool thanks man I will make a point of posting more viv pics for ya then.


----------



## P. Novak (May 3, 2007)

Arachnophilist said:


> cool thanks man I will make a point of posting more viv pics for ya then.



Good, cause I love enclosure/vivarium pics. Sometimes even better then T pics...


----------



## Arachnophilist (May 3, 2007)

haha I gave up on the T vivs for abit they always ruin them and shoot poo all over it  I am going to go back through all of them and try to make ones that will work better. I really like doing the frog ones though because they stay how you make them.. though not with pyxies and pacmans... they will eat or destroy anything decorative I find.


----------



## P. Novak (May 3, 2007)

Arachnophilist said:


> haha I gave up on the T vivs for abit they always ruin them and shoot poo all over it  I am going to go back through all of them and try to make ones that will work better. I really like doing the frog ones though because they stay how you make them.. though not with pyxies and pacmans... they will eat or destroy anything decorative I find.


Haha, when I make my T enclosures I expect the to ruin so I just let them. Good luck with their enclosures. That's definately a good thing with frogs huh? They love the beautiful enclosures you made for them, they probably think they are actually in the wild lol.


----------



## Arachnophilist (May 3, 2007)

I sure hope so! that one viv in particular has worked very well for the frogs


----------



## Arachnophilist (May 3, 2007)

Still waiting for NatuRose to show up.. I want to see how it effects the color of her.


----------



## HepCatMoe (May 4, 2007)

arachnophilist,

i notice you use live plants in your vivs.  how do you light them?


----------



## Arachnophilist (May 4, 2007)

I have full spectrum lights and a window in the room so they get indirect sunlight as well


----------



## Arachnophilist (May 5, 2007)

herte are some quick pics of my new additions. better pics will follow.

Scaphiophryne gottlebei
















and a C.cranwelli x C.corunata (Fantasy Frog)







you can see the large horns on it. I also picked up anothe M.laevigata but it is hiding and there are already lots of laevigata pics in this thread.tell me what you think!


----------



## HepCatMoe (May 5, 2007)

those little guys with the orange, black, white, and green are awesome looking.


----------



## Arachnophilist (May 5, 2007)

yeah they really are quite amazing I was very pleased to havce found them.


----------



## limz_777 (May 5, 2007)

nice collection , did any pair spawn yet?


----------



## Arachnophilist (May 6, 2007)

no breeding yet. everyone is still young.


----------



## limz_777 (May 6, 2007)

well they all look well fed ,great job,btw do you own a malayan horn frog?


----------



## Arachnophilist (May 6, 2007)

not yet but I did place an order for one today lol here are some more photos


----------



## LeilaNami (May 6, 2007)

Anyone got any magic toads? ;P    I had a guy come into Petco asking if we can get them.


----------



## Arachnophilist (May 7, 2007)

There is a site online I found that offers sexed pairs for $250 american. here are some pics of my new possible pair (they look very different from eachother) of Scaphiophryne gottlebei.


----------



## roach dude (May 7, 2007)

Thier amazing frogs. I love them they look pretty tasty... have to get some;P What species are they?


----------



## Arachnophilist (May 7, 2007)

Scaphiophryne gottlebei


----------



## roach dude (May 7, 2007)

Is that spelt right i just googled it and nothing at all came up..


----------



## Arachnophilist (May 7, 2007)

Sorry it was too early for me to do latin names I guess! lol I edited it so it is correct now. Also I have some pictures of my new frog.. it's name so far seems to be Snot. Thanks alot Nick! hahaha

















Does anyone notice the two rows of what looks almost like baseball stitching looping under the eye areas down to the top lip. Could those be some sort of sensory thing for the frog? or is it just a strange feature of the skin?


----------



## nickbachman (May 7, 2007)

awesome!  how big is he?  he'd really like an aquatic setup, you should give it a shot.


----------



## Arachnophilist (May 7, 2007)

its the same size as yours.. it has a deep pond in the tank..  I just read that its best to offer them both or they can develop skin problems. I am going to make a nice tank for it with the best of both worlds I think.


----------



## dtknow (May 7, 2007)

Arachnophilist: I'm pretty sure those are part of the lateral line system that these frogs use to sense changes in pressure in their aquatic environs. They come from temporary pools in Paraguay. I've heard they should be kept for a few months in an aquatic enviroment and the aestivated in damp substrate.


----------



## nickbachman (May 8, 2007)

Arachnophilist said:


> its the same size as yours.. it has a deep pond in the tank..  I just read that its best to offer them both or they can develop skin problems. I am going to make a nice tank for it with the best of both worlds I think.


Adults should be in an aquatic setup (with a small land area) from March to September, and placed in a terrestrial setup from October to February so they can aestivate.  Not allowing adults to aestivate can lead to respiratory problems.  Juveniles do not need to aestivate, and they should be kept in a mostly water setup.  They're not pacmen or pyxies.


----------



## Arachnophilist (May 8, 2007)

Yeah I just read that.. well I will get it set in a nice aquatic setup then. what all have you been feeding yours? mine is hangin out in its pool I will make a tank up for it tomorrow.


----------



## LeilaNami (May 8, 2007)

I want one of those soooo bad!


----------



## nickbachman (May 8, 2007)

Arachnophilist said:


> Yeah I just read that.. well I will get it set in a nice aquatic setup then. what all have you been feeding yours? mine is hangin out in its pool I will make a tank up for it tomorrow.


Awesome.  Your frog will love you for it.  I've been feeding mine rosey reds and crickets.


----------



## Arachnophilist (May 8, 2007)

got any pics of your tank happening yet?


----------



## nickbachman (May 8, 2007)

this is right when i got him and i wasnt sure if he'd take to the water or not, since the pet shop had him in nearly none.  since then, i've taken out the pot and pushed the land back a bit to give him more swimming room.


----------



## Arachnophilist (May 8, 2007)

cool! is that a 5 gallon? I am looking forward to making a tank for mine.


----------



## nickbachman (May 8, 2007)

Arachnophilist said:


> cool! is that a 5 gallon? I am looking forward to making a tank for mine.


it's a 10.  large smooth river rock is the best for these guys, then they can't accidentally ingest it.  that's what i'll be switching to.


----------



## Arachnophilist (May 9, 2007)

it likes it!


----------



## Snowball (May 20, 2007)

Hey guys, I see alot of pretty fancy enclosure's, specially for them dart frogs...how do you keep those clean!? The terrariums I mean. Man that must take alot of work to clean eh?


----------



## Arachnophilist (May 20, 2007)

yeah I keep on daily maintenance and chage them out completely every 3 to 4 weeks. I dont find it too bad because I do that stuff everyday.. its part of the routine lol.


----------

